# Massage Table...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of a massage table for sale, please?


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw one for sale in the Sunday Mail this week for 55 euros, it doesn't say where they are based. Here's the telephone no: 99118019


----------

